# Sole Fillet



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Is Sole fillets a good idea? I have been feeding my Piraya's some Sole fish and frozen krill. Was wondering if this is a decent diet for them. There health is of most importance to me and I would like to make sure that both of these are good for them. I will also try to get them to eat some pellets this week. Any and all recommendations would be very much appreciated.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sole is good. I like tilapia better because it's a tougher fillet. It stays together better. Catfish is good too. A lot of people use a lot raw shrimp on there too. That's very good for them. The pellets will be the best option though.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well pellets is the best just because it provides everything in a small compact shell but getting your reds to eat it and the effects on your water if they dont really sucks. Shrimp or any whitefish works wonders for your ps as a staple diet, tilapia, sole, shrimp, squid; are all great staples but make sure to provide variety to insure a healthy immune system.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!, Ill let you know if I'm able to get them to accept pellets or not.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Sole is good. I like tilapia better because it's a tougher fillet. It stays together better. Catfish is good too. A lot of people use a lot raw shrimp on there too. That's very good for them. The pellets will be the best option though.


I agree with this post almost entirely.
The only thing is that catfish has a pretty high concentration of a growth inhibiting hormone.

Tilapia indeed stays together in the water better than any fish I know...
And yes, I feed my fish sole with great success.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

WHAT IS EVERYBODY'S OPINION ON WHITING FILLETS?????


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> WHAT IS EVERYBODY'S OPINION ON WHITING FILLETS?????


PERSONALLY, I'VE NEVER TRIED IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

IT IS USUALLY CHEAP AND IT IS A WHITE FILLET SO I HAVE BEEN USING IT RECENTLY. MY P'S LIKE IT AND I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE NEW THE NUTRITIONAL VALUE OF IT OR HAD ANY EXPERIENCES WITH IT!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> IT IS USUALLY CHEAP AND IT IS A WHITE FILLET SO I HAVE BEEN USING IT RECENTLY. MY P'S LIKE IT AND I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE NEW THE NUTRITIONAL VALUE OF IT OR HAD ANY EXPERIENCES WITH IT!


I'VE HEARD OF PEOPLE FEEDING IT TO THEIR FISH!!
I SEE NO REASON WHY IT WOULDN'T BE AS NUTRITIOUS AS ANY OTHER WHITE FISH!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I THINK CAPS ARE REALLY COOL TOO









whitefish is perfectly fine for your fish..ive heard of people feeding it to there ps as long as its clean and not frozen cooked or salted its fine.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

Trigga said:


> I THINK CAPS ARE REALLY COOL TOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU MAKING FUN OF THE CAPITAL LETTERS???







IF WRITING IN ALL CAPS IS TABOO OR SHOULD ONLY BE DONE IN CERTAIN INSTANCES IN THE FORUM, LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> I THINK CAPS ARE REALLY COOL TOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU MAKING FUN OF THE CAPITAL LETTERS???:rock: IF WRITING IN ALL CAPS IS TABOO OR SHOULD ONLY BE DONE IN CERTAIN INSTANCES IN THE FORUM, LET ME KNOW.
[/quote]

I CAN'T SPEAK FOR EVERYBODY, BUT WHEN I READ A POST IN ALL CAPS, I'M KINDA 'SHOUTING' THE SENTENCES IN MY HEAD!!!

TYPING IN ALL CAPS IS THE TEXT FORM OF YELLING!!!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I CAN'T SPEAK FOR EVERYBODY, BUT WHEN I READ A POST IN ALL CAPS, I'M KINDA 'SHOUTING' THE SENTENCES IN MY HEAD!!!
> 
> TYPING IN ALL CAPS IS THE TEXT FORM OF YELLING!!!!!










LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!! I DO THE SAME THING!!!!!!


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I THINK CAPS ARE REALLY COOL TOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU MAKING FUN OF THE CAPITAL LETTERS???:rock: IF WRITING IN ALL CAPS IS TABOO OR SHOULD ONLY BE DONE IN CERTAIN INSTANCES IN THE FORUM, LET ME KNOW.
[/quote]

I CAN'T SPEAK FOR EVERYBODY, BUT WHEN I READ A POST IN ALL CAPS, I'M KINDA 'SHOUTING' THE SENTENCES IN MY HEAD!!!

TYPING IN ALL CAPS IS THE TEXT FORM OF YELLING!!!!!
[/quote]

Ok i will keep that in mind . (Obviously not yelling right now, note the lower case text!)


----------

